# Ammo flippers at Walmart



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

i have been popping into walmart arround 5-6 am all week to see if they had any 22 LR, nothing , i call and ask when they would be getting some ammo and everybody there has amneshia, but these 3 guys there waiting said they had inside information as to when it would come in. I do not know if that is true or not , so I asked them what caliber they were looking for and they all 3 said anything I can get. No wonder I can't find any ammo there. I think somebody is getting their palm greased :hairout:


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

The sporting goods manager at the Walmart in Pearland, Silverlake area, told me that a group of obnoxious "hillbillies" from Clute come in there in the early morning hours most days and wait for what ever ammo comes in that day and they buy it up. He said that these "hillbillies" have been banned from Bass Pro Shop and Academy, and that they were on thin ice with Walmart. I saw some of this group the next morning when I stopped by after work at around 0630 hrs. and they were congregated at the sporting goods desk and sitting on it waiting for whatever ammo is put out that morning. I don't think they have inside info., I just think they have nothing better to do.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

If people would quit buying ammo from these guys doubling the price then the problem would be solved. Let them buy it all up and be stuck with it, they'll quit doing hat when they can't get their money back.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Wolf6151 said:


> The sporting goods manager at the Walmart in Pearland, Silverlake area, told me that a group of obnoxious "hillbillies" from Clute come in there in the early morning hours most days and wait for what ever ammo comes in that day and they buy it up. He said that these "hillbillies" have been banned from Bass Pro Shop and Academy, and that they were on thin ice with Walmart. I saw some of this group the next morning when I stopped by after work at around 0630 hrs. and they were congregated at the sporting goods desk and sitting on it waiting for whatever ammo is put out that morning. I don't think they have inside info., I just think they have nothing better to do.


The sporting goods manager at the wally world in West Columbia told told me that a guy shop owner in the area is buying them there an sellign them in his shop at a mark-up.

The guy in WC only said that he only puts a few boxes out at a time. So one person won't buy them out. And only restocks at random times.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

Nope it is the employees buying the ammo. I went to Wal-Mart and asked for 223 or 5.56 the guy told me its coming in at 9pm. I showed back up at 9pm and wal mart employess were waiting for the ammo to be pulled out. They refused to bring the ammo out while I was there and I was denied buying any. I reported it to the home office and I got a call from the manager who said he was going to the tape to check out what happened. Long story short there is a new guy behind the counter there now but still no ammo. It is sickening that a non gun owner would gouge us getting a 100 block of ammo for 36$ and selling it for 80$ to 100$. Wal Mart sucks...


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Wal-Mart in Kemah won't let anyone buy more than 3 boxes total at one time. Doesn't matter what calibers/gauges, it's 3 boxes. I like that.


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Went to academy on 59 and kirby, had lots of ammo all calibers, All I wanted was 22. So I got my 1 box of 50ct .22. They did have lots of 22 tho.


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Standing in line for ammo is silly. Hopefully this big city and interweb "shortage" won't last much longer. All the gun stores I visited in west TX over the last few weeks had a full assortment of ammo, primers, powder, ARs, pmags, etc on the shelf at pre-panic prices so the end should be near. The only thing in short supply was 22lr but you could still find it with a little effort.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

cadjockey said:


> Standing in line for ammo is silly. Hopefully this big city and interweb "shortage" won't last much longer. All the gun stores I visited in west TX over the last few weeks had a full assortment of ammo, primers, powder, ARs, pmags, etc on the shelf at pre-panic prices so the end should be near. The only thing in short supply was 22lr but you could still find it with a little effort.


Yep here to just need to get away from Academy and you will find what you want...


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

the Wal-Mart in Portland, TX puts out Ammo between 6-7am and gets 2-3 shipments a week. They leave it in a cart by the register and limit purchases to 3 boxes per person.

All I want to buy is a box of 22LR, I'm stocked up on everything else.

Yesterday morning, the Academy in Corpus had about every rifle caliber (except 300 blackout) in stock and plenty of it...


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, I went to the gun show this AM...first one I've been to in Hou this year. I kinda see why normal people (not the ammo flippers) are standing in line at the stores around Houston after witnessing the corn-holing that the ammo vendors are giving everybody. On the bright side, I did find the shotgun I was looking for at a good price.


----------



## TheExtreme (Aug 17, 2010)

Like was said before, as long as people willingly take a raping buying ammo, it's not gonna get better any time soon.


----------



## JCrow (May 31, 2013)

There ain't no hills in Clute. :headknock


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Did the Cedar Park show last weekend. Ammo was down only slightly. What was selling for $100 a few months ago is now down to $50. Of course it should be $15. However; saw plenty of AR's at very reasonable prices. A lot of name brands at sub $1000. That made me feel better.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I have 15 bricks of Federal .22 Auto-Match left. They come in 325 round boxes. Your cost is $18/brick. Since this is my last batch, I'd like to sell 1 brick per person. I hate to do this but I cannot get anymore for awhile.

I can get plenty of PMC .223 in 1000 round cases for $399. 

Big Guy's Shooting Supply
Pearland, TX


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I won't buy ammo at Walmart anymore unless I have no choice. 
I had some bad bullets from federal that I bought at Walmart. They were 40 cal. When shooting them, the jacket would blow up and looked like I was shooting a shotgun at paper instead of a pistol. 

Contacted federal about it. They asked if they were purchased at Walmart. They make an cheaper bullet to sell to Walmart so that Walmart can sell it cheaper. Not something I heard but what federal told me. 

I'm sure other brands do it too. Disappointing since I bought 1000 rods of it when I got that pistol in 2008. 


Cody C


----------

